# Safe Paint For Exo Terra Background with Great Stuff



## Scootin Newton (May 15, 2014)

So I'm working on my first Terrarium and built some ledges with GS, now I would like to paint the GS to resemble the ET background I have a couple of airbrushes and some CREATEX Paint but would like to know if anyone has used Createx before or something similar?
Thanks
Newton


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Scootin Newton said:


> So I'm working on my first Terrarium and built some ledges with GS, now I would like to paint the GS to resemble the ET background I have a couple of airbrushes and some CREATEX Paint but would like to know if anyone has used Createx before or something similar?
> Thanks
> Newton


Well urethane based foams will take spray paint and other stuff fine, but the exo-terra backgrounds are Styrofoam I thin and may melt with regular paints unless you coat it first.

Might try this before you paint the exo strlyrofoam with any thing. 

Foam Coat, Foam Glue and Foam

I know plasti dip and urethane spray coating also melt styrofoam, but work fine on greatstuff. I don't know what exo-terra uses to color those backgrounds, maybe they'll take paint without some kinda coating, but I'd dona small test patch to be sure.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Well urethane based foams will take spray paint and other stuff fine, but the exo-terra backgrounds are Styrofoam I thin and may melt with regular paints unless you coat it first.
> 
> Might try this before you paint the exo strlyrofoam with any thing.
> 
> ...


I believe he is planning to paint the great stuff background, not the exo terra one and is just trying to get a similar color. That's a great link though! I might use something like that in the future 

John


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

FroggyKnight said:


> I believe he is planning to paint the great stuff background, not the exo terra one and is just trying to get a similar color. That's a great link though! I might use something like that in the future
> 
> John


Ah, might be right... I thought he was adding GS foam ledges to the exo background already in there 

Credit where credit is due. I got the link from this king of diy vid..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvteVZwamRw

But here is a bonus link/info i will take credit for. 

Turns out taxidermy supply stores have all kinds of tools and fake rock/wood stuff that could work in a viv, often cheaper then what similar stuff sells for in our hobby, or the aquarium hobby...
Explore...
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Display-Options-C6.aspx


----------



## Scootin Newton (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I think it would be very difficult even with an airbrush not to overspray and possibly damage the exo background so I will probably just put GE Silicone on the GS and then some Cocoa Fiber and Spagnum Moss
Newton


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Well urethane based foams will take spray paint and other stuff fine, but the exo-terra backgrounds are Styrofoam I thin and may melt with regular paints unless you coat it first.
> 
> Might try this before you paint the exo strlyrofoam with any thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for linking this. I have been wondering about a grout-like coating for styrofoam.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Dendro --loved those two sites...the fake mushrooms looked really interesting... I've used the hot wire method for one viv, and did like the effect...am psyched to make a new viv.....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judy S said:


> Dendro --loved those two sites...the fake mushrooms looked really interesting... I've used the hot wire method for one viv, and did like the effect...am psyched to make a new viv.....


Thanks 

...They seem to make a lot of that stuff the same way/same materials other hobbies use, like the urethane fake rocks, but it's untested in vivs so to be safe a coat of clear coat of krylon, plasti dip, or urethane spray might be a good precaution on some of it. 

I liked the mushrooms too,


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

DD--I went to an automotive store to check out the fiberglass possibilities...have you ever used that method? Would it be easier than epoxy?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judy S said:


> DD--I went to an automotive store to check out the fiberglass possibilities...have you ever used that method? Would it be easier than epoxy?


Nope haven't used any fiberglass materialz, so can't advise there. I have read about its use on plywood tanks, and my impression was it was kinda a pain, but I really don't know.


----------

